# Photos won't display using PyTivo



## dtteske (Jan 10, 2007)

I've installed the most recent version of PyTivo (using the Windows installer). Everything is working great, except I when I go to view pics in a folder I've shared all I see is a broken image icon. The share is accessible and all of the appropriate pictures are listed, but whether I view a single picture or start the slide show nothing is visible. The photos I am trying to view are all JPEGs.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Did you remember to install the Python Imaging Library? (I don't think the Windows Installer handles that, but I'm not sure.)


----------



## Cgrisamore (Dec 25, 2003)

New Pytivo user here. Got the basic install done and have been transferring videos without trouble. I installed the Python imaging library and added a "photos" section in the config file pointing to my directory with the digital photos. When I go to the menu on the Tivo to browse photos, nothing shows up so I don't seem to have been successful activating the photo plugin. I have browsed the Wiki but don't see any instructions other than to install the imaging library and add the photo section to the config file. 

What else do I need to double check?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

OK, first off, you know that photo shares appear under "Music, Photos & More", not "Now Playing", right? I ask because I've seen someone miss that, and "nothing shows up" is too vague to tell me what you're seeing.

If that's not it, post your pyTivo.conf and the output from the pyTivo window or log file.


----------



## rodbac (Aug 16, 2005)

> OK, first off, you know that photo shares appear under "Music, Photos & More", not "Now Playing", right?


LOL. Thank you- I was just fretting about that last night and this morning!


----------



## Cgrisamore (Dec 25, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> OK, first off, you know that photo shares appear under "Music, Photos & More", not "Now Playing", right? I ask because I've seen someone miss that, and "nothing shows up" is too vague to tell me what you're seeing.
> 
> If that's not it, post your pyTivo.conf and the output from the pyTivo window or log file.


Sorry for the vague initial message. Yes I did know what menu the photos were supposed to appear on. Reinstalled today and now everything is working well...


----------



## ballzo (May 3, 2005)

I've got the same problem. I tried re-installing python again but still the images show a broken icon at my set. Not sure what to do next? Anyone have a hint for me.

Ballzo
Sacramento, CA


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

ballzo said:


> I've got the same problem. I tried re-installing python again but still the images show a broken icon at my set. Not sure what to do next? Anyone have a hint for me.
> 
> Ballzo
> Sacramento, CA


As wmcbrine posted before, you must install the Python Imaging Library for Photos to work. I believe the Windows installer displays a message saying so. It doesn't do it for you unfortunately.

Get it from here:

http://www.pythonware.com/products/pil/


----------



## ballzo (May 3, 2005)

> As wmcbrine posted before, you must install the Python Imaging Library for Photos to work. I believe the Windows installer displays a message saying so. It doesn't do it for you unfortunately.
> 
> Get it from here:
> 
> http://www.pythonware.com/products/pil/


Ah, that part I did not do. I thought the PIL was something included in the python install. I'll try it tonight. Thanks so much!!!!

Ballzo
Sacramento, CA


----------



## ballzo (May 3, 2005)

Installed PIL and rebooted the pc. Working as expected now. Thanks alot!

Ballzo!


----------



## shizzbliggy (Jun 17, 2006)

I have the PIL, but how do I install it?

Thanks anybody!


----------



## shizzbliggy (Jun 17, 2006)

I just figured it out...thanks!


----------



## michaelj3 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey all, Noob here. Installed pyTiVo, all is well, can stream movies from my Mac to TiVo, iTunes Library works great. 

Cannot get photos working. I didn't install python originally, but after reading this thread went back and installed it. No matter what, all I get is a Broken Picture Icon, although I can see my files in the directory. Please help.

Here is what I did:
Installed pyTiVoX ver 1.3
Set up shares of iTunes Lib, iTunes Movie Lib, iPhoto Lib, and some other directories w/ only jpegs in them.
Tried TiVo, could stream iTunes, iTunes Movies, but no iPhoto pics
Installed Python ver 2.7 for Mac OSX (sort of unsure what it means to "install this" it extracted the dmg and I copied it to the applications folder, not sure, maybe it isn't actually running?)
Installed pyTiVoX ver 1.3 again
Still no pictures on the Tivo.



Hardware Details: 
Tivo: TiVo HD
Computer
Model Name:	iMac
Model Identifier:	iMac10,1
Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:	3.06 GHz
Number Of Processors:	1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
L2 Cache:	3 MB
Memory:	4 GB
Bus Speed:	1.07 GHz
Boot ROM Version:	IM101.00CC.B00
OS Version:
System Software Overview:

System Version:	Mac OS X 10.6.4 (10F569)
Kernel Version:	Darwin 10.4.0
Boot Volume:	Macintosh HD
Boot Mode:	Normal


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The version of PIL included with pyTivoX is broken in OS 10.6, IIRC. I'm not sure if an update is available.


----------



## michaelj3 (Mar 11, 2010)

So, which version of Python do I need? Is there any way to get this working by doing a manual install?


----------

